# [SOLVED] Raise Domain Functional level



## hoyin007 (Dec 7, 2011)

3 DC in network, no trust relationship, 2 x 2003 R2 SP2 and 1x 2008 R2 SP1, alll FSMO role are locate on single 2003 R2 DC. Domain and Forest functional level are Windows 2000 Native, all other member servers are 2003 R2 SP2.

I have receive error message "The Functional level could not be raised. The Error is: The server is unwilling to process the request" when try to raise Domain functional level to 2003 with AD Domain & Trust on any DC.

Anyone have seen this problem?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Raise Domain Functional level*

What is the 2008 server doing?

How is it you are at 2000 functional level with 2003?


----------



## hoyin007 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Raise Domain Functional level*

2008 is a DC File & Print server alone with 2 2003 DC.

The network was starting with Win2000 Server years ago and no longer have any Win2000 Server. The Domain & Forest functional level has been left unchanged for years.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Raise Domain Functional level*

Were the 2000 DCs dcpromo-ed down and removed or just shutdown and removed?


----------



## Rigger718 (Dec 19, 2011)

What lvl is your schema at?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Raise Domain Functional level*

lvl = level? answer is in post #1


----------



## hoyin007 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Raise Domain Functional level*



Wand3r3r said:


> Were the 2000 DCs dcpromo-ed down and removed or just shutdown and removed?


I believe it was shut down (without dc-demo) and decommission long time ago.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Raise Domain Functional level*

without a dcpromo down the 2000 servers were not properly removed from AD which would explain your issue. AD metadata is corrupt.

Here is how you fix it.
How to remove data in Active Directory after an unsuccessful domain controller demotion


----------

